# What I would like for next Christmas (hint to Racemasters)



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Three long overdue things greatly missing from Santa's bag this year. 


1) AFX Russkit controller of old (i.e. adult sized)
2) snap on borders for AFX the curves (black or red/white)

Both would be dandy stocking stuffers for 2009..........

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I'd rather have, say, an Audi R10.

Oh, wait.....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Montoya1 said:


> I'd rather have, say, an Audi R10.
> 
> Oh, wait.....


The needs of the many....vs the needs of the few, or the one.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Jim Norton said:


> Three long overdue things greatly missing from Santa's bag this year.
> 
> 
> 1) AFX Russkit controller of old (i.e. adult sized)
> ...


What's the third thing? (15" radius bank turns maybe?)

Rich


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I would settle for the Audi R8. Dave.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

How about 21, 24, 27, & 30 inch curves to go with the existing 6, 12, 15, & 18s? Is that too much to ask? :freak:


----------



## fuddmiester (Dec 26, 2003)

here ya go.........


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

How did you do that!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I guess he meant the R8 racing car, although given the love of street stuff here, maybe not. Anyway, as the R10 is more current I am glad Racemasters are doing that.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh! You mean onwee weel wace cahs need appwy? 

Then why not something like a Trans Am offering? Maybe a revist to Can Am cars now that a sufficiently slung chassis exists to model them a little less clunky?

Open yer mind!


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

I like the idea of borders. 

Race facility structures too......for those of us who don't have 'doba's talents.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

I would also like to see 15" radius banked turns also. That way I will have the fun of building a new 6 lane banked Oval & not having to wait for a lane to open up in practice.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Lets see some stock cars of the 60s! & 70s!
Street cars too, hey!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

joez870 said:


> Lets see some stock cars of the 60s! & 70s!
> Street cars too, hey!


 
Wouldn't that be great! Big Monte Carlos, Cutlasses, Galaxies and all those others that haven't been cast. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Corner aprons would be a relatively inexpensive item to make. HO Corner aprons would go along way towards leveling the playing field between HO and the larger scales.

As for cars, variety is the spice of life. I personally dig sports cars. I also appreciate a nicely restored '55 Chevy , '67 Mustang, or '70 'Cuda. I notice the crowd is a lot bigger at California Speedway for a NASCAR event than it is at Laguna Seca for ALMS racing. Racemasters needs to balance their offerrings so they can stay in business. If they need to release a David Pearson/Woods Brothers #21 Cyclone to capture some sales, I'll be running some laps in that cool Purolator car. If they offer some drifter action to bring in the kids, I'll make some runs as the Ricemonger. I'm just happy to be able to get some new, cool cars. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes, Deane you are correct. I meant the Audi R8 that dominated the ALMS series before Audi developed the R10. Just being greedy. I would like to see both. Don't get me wrong though, I am thrilled to hear they might be bringing us the R10. Dave.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I will be even more greedy and hope for R8s, 10s and 15s as well as the Pug 908


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

I'd have to agree with posts 1,4,6 and more LeManns style cars. Also, I would like to have track clips for coupling 2-4-6 lanes ect together. Lighted cars would be nice as sugested in post 19.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Lighted clears with head lights and tail lights....

Squeeze curves...

Digital slotless with up to 8 cars...:thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I echo 'Doba on the track front - bring on some large radius curves, 21" and above and a large radius realistic banked turn set, maybe 21"/24" pair with 20-25 degrees banking. As long as the outside 180 degree bank barely fits on a 48" slab of plywood, we'll be all set. I believe the big banked turn would be a Mega Success, especially in the February and May time frames.

On the car side of things I'd like to see some vintage F1s on the Mega G chassis. I'm talking vintage (1960s) with the liveries of Clark, Hill (Phil and Graham), McLaren, Surtees, Bandini, Gurney, Moss, Brabham, Stewart, Ickx, and Hulme, just to name a few. Anyone and everyone can and has done 60s/70s American muscle cars and NASCARs, yet nobody has ever done the golden era of F1 grand prix racing properly in HO scale. The Aurora slimlines were okay, but way too weak in the knees on the performance end and having only two car options does not make for an exciting ride. The Mega G chassis might just be the vehicle to make vintage F1 find its rightful place in HO slot car racing and collecting.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I would rather see Turbo era F1s, and the stuff from around the time of the Lotus 78/79. That was my 'golden era'.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*R8*

Here is the R8 I did a few years ago for the Tyco Pan chassis. This could easily be modified to fit the Mega-G with alittle effort.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*another*

Here's another version I worked on tonight. It's overall alittle smaller than the previous body pictures. Don't know which one I like yet to make my final choice?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Was going to throw my two cents worth in...*

but all I got is a nickle... oh well..keep the change!!!

First off, I agree with Doba. The 21,24,27 and 30" curves would open up a huge cool track planning can of worms!! I would also like to see banked turns it the 15, 18, 21 and 24" variety, and have them equipped with some sort of clip that will not only allow them to nestle together right, but stay together in use. Guard rails that are colored and look like real guard rails would also be a welcome addition. 

I would also like to see the return of the bridge track but in a 15 or 18' length so that more types of cars can be accomodated on them. 2 way track clips that will clip track end to end and side to side would be cool. With all the advancements in metallurgy today, why isn't it possible to have black rails that don't tarnish, get dirty or rust???

On the chassis front, I am very happy Dash is doing a version of the T-Jet. As the supplies dwindle, this will be a welcome addition to our hobby. I've mentioned this elsewhere, but it stands repeating here.. Once the tooling is done and the Dash version is out, how about making another mold for the chassis base, but with an extended wheelbase. The extra 1/4 to 3/8" opens up a plethora of diecast bodies to resincast without ruining them proportionally. Being longer out front make an even still longer custom length easier to modify, but the majority of green light, johnny lightnings, etc will fit right into the standard extended version. Other than the base mold, the only other tooling modification would be the pick up shoes. All other chassis parts would be interchangible..

As far as bodies, well, the above wish makes a TON of possibilities, with a little casting. We all want different types of bodies, based on our personal preferences. So I hope there's good stuff in the prototype departments for everyone!! I would like to see more street cars, the back to the roots model motoring stuff. Station wagons and vans, but that is based on my own table. Also, mostly for my own use, I would like to find LEDs in more workable shapes and sizes. What is out there now is exceptionally limiting, especially when you're playing with HO scale.

I'm "all for" anything that will make this hobby more attractive to kids. They are the future of this hobby, and without them, we all suffer and the hobby dies with us. They are the next round of purchasers. As the market falls, the prices rise. It costs money to make tools to make things, and with less buyers, manufacturers have to make up the expenses somewhere, or there is no profit in making those items. Get them away from the wii's, the PS2's, and the other video junk polluting their brains!!! Put a controller in their hands!!!:thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Good thing I have 3 cents credit on this thread..*

One more thing.... PLEASE Tom Lowe!!!! How about releasing an unpainted body version of all the cars???? PLEEEEZE?????? At least the "good" ones????


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

F1 cars with seperatly attached unbreakable
or replacable front and rear wings .In plastic
track I would like to see 4 lane pieces.In racing
HO cars, any less or more than 4 lanes is always
a compromise.Too wide of tables,too much advantage
for the center lanes etc.Maxx track is ok,but not in
my budget and the rail is a little on the heavy side for 
magnet cars.The slots are also a little shallow.Routed
tracks are nice,but you cannot change the layout
later.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Anyone want to add anything?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Just that they don't have another nightmare-not-of-their-own-making year in '10, because that way we get some of what we wish for as they wish to do it 

Other than that I tend to base my wish list on things I know to be possible, so an Audi R15 and modern F1 cars then....


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Transam cars! Id really like to see some properly done pony cars from this era. The Mustang, Javelin, 'Cuda, and Camaro all in the original livery is what I want!


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Still*

Still holding out for:

Adult sized controllers
clip on curve aprons
15" radius bank

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------

